# zebra finch cage



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i have managed to get hold of a rat cage that has small enough bars to house zebra finches. i am looking to get some pairs soon and would like to know how many finches i could house in the cage.

the dimentions for the cage are:

height: 31 inches
width: 31 inches
depth to bottom of tray: 19 inches

i have fitted the cage out already with different perches and swings and made sure they have different widths to perch on. i also have a cockateil so although i have never had zebra finches, i am used to bird keeping in general. i also work in a pet shop and we sell zebra finches so i know the basics of their care and that they can be very noisy when they want too! 

thank you in advance


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I used to (i'm talking 15yrs ago) have an indoor aviary with a pair of zebras.

The aviary is still going strong, and my grandfather now has it as his "hospital" cage for his birds.

It measured 36 long x 36 high x 24 wide 

I only ever housed a pair at a time, along with two nest boxes and they would breed periodically. My birds came from a zebra finch fancier, who specialised in certain colours and patterns. He would pair my birds for me and he would have the offspring to add to his stock and show stock. 

I dont know if i could have stocked the cage more, because i was breeding that specific pair, but i hope my reply helps anyway x


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i was thinking of housing 2 breeding pairs in there as it looks like plenty of room but am now wondering of this is too small?


----------

